# Heidelberg Catechism in German and Latin



## Davidius

Does anyone know whether copies of the Heidelberg Catechism in the original Latin and German editions are available online?


----------



## Davidius

I found it in German. How about in Latin?


----------



## Guido's Brother

The definitive critical edition of the Three Forms of Unity (including the Heidelberg Catechism) is still J.N. Bakhuizen Van Den Brink's De Nederlandse Belijdenisgeschriften. The Catechism is there in the original German, Latin and Dutch, along with critical notes. A little bit of Dutch knowledge is handy to make maximum use of it, but it's not absolutely necessary. 

Unfortunately, it's not available online and it's hard to find in hard copy too, being out of print since 1976.


----------



## jawyman

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I found it in German. How about in Latin?



Where did you find the German version, please?


----------



## Davidius

jawyman said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it in German. How about in Latin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find the German version, please?
Click to expand...


If you search for "Heidelberger Katechismus" at Google.de you will get good results. Some will contain the older German. However, a version with more modern German is available here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I looked hard for the 1863 triglot tercentenary edition (German, Latin, English, with introduction by John W. Nevin) online but to no avail. Schaff has the German and English editions side by side in _Creeds of Christendom_, Vol. III. (see here).


----------



## Davidius

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I looked hard for the 1863 triglot tercentenary edition (German, Latin, English, with introduction by John W. Nevin) online but to no avail. Schaff has the German and English editions side by side in _Creeds of Christendom_, Vol. III. (see here).



If you can't find it then I despair.

Why did Schaff not include the Latin edition?!


----------



## jawyman

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it in German. How about in Latin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find the German version, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you search for "Heidelberger Katechismus" at Google.de you will get good results. Some will contain the older German. However, a version with more modern German is available here.
Click to expand...


That is a nice website. Thank you, Brother.


----------



## Davidius

jawyman said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find the German version, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you search for "Heidelberger Katechismus" at Google.de you will get good results. Some will contain the older German. However, a version with more modern German is available here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a nice website. Thank you, Brother.
Click to expand...


You're welcome!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked hard for the 1863 triglot tercentenary edition (German, Latin, English, with introduction by John W. Nevin) online but to no avail. Schaff has the German and English editions side by side in _Creeds of Christendom_, Vol. III. (see here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find it then I despair.
> 
> Why did Schaff not include the Latin edition?!
Click to expand...

Abebooks has a $70 copy. Seems steep for a "mostly good" copy with some soiled pages.


----------



## jawyman

This is not in German or Latin, but the website is awesome for those of us that proficient in Dutch and wish to study the Three Forms in Dutch.

Wat de betekenis is van ons Geloof


----------



## Davidius

jawyman said:


> This is not in German or Latin, but the website is awesome for those of us that proficient in Dutch and wish to study the Three Forms in Dutch.
> 
> Wat de betekenis is van ons Geloof



Wat? Spreekt u nederlands of iets?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I found H.A. Niemeyer's _Collectio confessionum in Ecclesiis reformatis publicatarum_ (1840) online which includes the German edition (p. 390ff) and Latin edition (p. 428ff) of the Heidelberg Catechism, which may be of interest.

See here. 

Also, for good measure (although a poor edition) and for reference purposes, his appendix, published 9 months later, which includes the Westminster Standards in Latin (see here).


----------



## Davidius

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I found H.A. Niemeyer's _Collectio confessionum in Ecclesiis reformatis publicatarum_ (1840) online which includes the German edition (p. 390ff) and Latin edition (p. 428ff) of the Heidelberg Catechism, which may be of interest.
> 
> See here.
> 
> Also, for good measure (although a poor edition) and for reference purposes, his appendix, published 9 months later, which includes the Westminster Standards in Latin (see here).



Brilliant! I knew I could count on you, Andrew!


----------



## jawyman

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not in German or Latin, but the website is awesome for those of us that proficient in Dutch and wish to study the Three Forms in Dutch.
> 
> Wat de betekenis is van ons Geloof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat? Spreekt u nederlands of iets?
Click to expand...


Ja, Ik spreek en beetje nederlands en U kan "jij" met mij schrijven.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found H.A. Niemeyer's _Collectio confessionum in Ecclesiis reformatis publicatarum_ (1840) online which includes the German edition (p. 390ff) and Latin edition (p. 428ff) of the Heidelberg Catechism, which may be of interest.
> 
> See here.
> 
> Also, for good measure (although a poor edition) and for reference purposes, his appendix, published 9 months later, which includes the Westminster Standards in Latin (see here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! I knew I could count on you, Andrew!
Click to expand...


You're welcome, Davidus!  Glad to be of service, brother.


----------



## DMcFadden

Andrew!

You are amazing! It is worth being part of this board if for no other reason that to have our very own super researcher!


----------



## Sebastian Heck

I am saddened no one would ask the "token German" on PB... 

Okay, here's the link to the Van den Brink edition (German, Latin, Dutch). Hope this wets your appetite, Davidus!


----------



## Guido's Brother

Thanks, Sebastian! Is there a way to add the key for the critical apparatus? I can give it here (in English), but for future reference it might be handy to append it to that document (assuming you're responsible for it).

First column: Textus receptus from the Church Order of the Palatinate, November 15, 1563. Notes: first edition, January 1563 (A).

Second column: Latin text, Heidelberg 1563. Notes: text from Ursinus (U); from Jacobus Revius 1627 (R).

Third Column: Dutch text according to that found in the Book of Confessions, Middelburg 1611. Notes: Emden edition 1563 (E); translation of Petrus Dathenus, 1563 (D); mixed text, Emden 1565 (G); text from C. van der Heyden, 1580 (H), reprinting of van der Heyden, 1591 (H2), Cloppenburg edition, 1639 (C).


----------

